# day 9 whoooohoooo-home enema miiracle????



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

i feel as if ive been givern a new lease of life for me ive found my little miracle cure long may it lastive been constipated as long as i can remember i average about 1 pooh per fortnight using drastic measure that include the use of rubber gloves!!!!ive had senna and fibrogel since i was about 6yrs old and bisacodyl suppositries and tablet mom lactulose glycerol suppositries dulco lax movicol everything on the market the only one that ever worked for me was full strength concentated sodium picosulphate (the stuff they give you before surgery!!!!) and manually evacuating the lower part of my bowels with the aid of rubber gloves (very unpleasant)and ive been seeing a surgeon since i was about 19 years old so i think ive pretty much tried everything!!! im not recommending home enemas to anyone im only stating the fact that for me it is working and today is day 9 of normal poohs although there has been less coming out the last two days and it is a little harder so ill be doing another enema this evening im sure about a litre warm water will more than do the job im not doing them every day or to the extreme as i dont trust myself not to get addicted especially when the weight loss is great if i start toning up and go steadily the way iam at the moment i imagine i could easily lose 3 stone by the winter(my ideal and recommended weight by the dietician and surgeon )


----------



## 15734 (Apr 16, 2006)

Your success is impressive! What is the name of the home enema equipment you use? Is available on the web? (I apologize if you have posted this earlier.)


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

it is actually a travel douche and it came from a sex shop!!!!! on ebay lol but its the exact same spec as those from health shops etc at fracton of the price


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Auburn:Geemel ~ glad the enemas are working for you.I discovered the wonder of home enemas 20 years ago when I used to suffer badly from C. [Don't you feel wonderful after you've had one ?!]I am surprised more people with severe C don't do enemas ~ so much better for the body than swallowing heaps of laxatives. And enemas can stimulate the bowel to work better, as long as you don't do them too often.


well my doctor discouraged me and told me shed write a script for more of the usual but i wanted to try something new and its great and i do feel cleaner and refreshed the morning after


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

DAY 14 TUESDAY did another enema on sunday and im still pooing good whoo hoo im feeling so much better just hope it lasts im not the slimmest on the block but my stomach is certainly much flatter and ive lost some added inches round my hips also and slowly and steadily losing a few pounds too bikini???? summer????


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

day 31 and ive only had mild c the last 4 days and havent done an enema since day 21 think im doing well just hope it last got a holiday in less than 5 weeks to look forward too tenerife here i come


----------



## 22952 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmmm, I'm interested in asking my doctor about enemas now. What consequences are you guys talking about when taking enema too often?


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

well i dont know what doctors say about consequences mine wouldnt even discuss it with me she just wanted to give me more meds, supps etc but i do know some people get addicted to it and use is as an alternative to eating healthy and excercising and it can have a dramatic affect on your weight and people can get addicted to the weight loss im doing it about every 10 14 days and i think that will be healthy enough to encourage a "healty" bowel movement? for me anyway but i did do it twice a week for the first wee while to get started severe detox clinics do it twice a day alongside bentonite clay for a week for a total clear out but im too wary of doing that as im sure the weight loss would appeal to me too much im just happy at 1-2 lbs a week the now although i lost 9lbs in the first cpl days. as with any alternative therapy id make sure and speak to a holistic therapist etc or someone similar or at least check out several publications or website s before taking the plunge but i can honestly say ive had no unwanted side affects to date


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I took an enema the other day...MAN the water is irritating for the mucosa!Did you felt worst after the first enema?IBSers are so sensitive,i'm not sure enema are so great.


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

personally i can only do about a 1/2 litre at a time and as soon as that goes in i have to go although i find i can hold the last litre a bit longer the coffee one irritates a bit more than the warm water. but it doesnt give the same gas bloating and stomach tenderness as the oral flushers!! and its almost instant releif (though the last time i had to use a little haemarrhoid cream as my bum was already a little sore beforehand and the nozel irritated ma piles) takes me bout 40 minutes to an hour to do two litres i dont have to go through 24 hrs or more in most cases of stomach churning uncomfortableness and short frequent trips to the loo plus i personally feel hydrated and need to wee alot afterwards as well so i think my body is also absorbing alot of fluid through my colon when im doing the enema


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have used warm water enemas for a long time without any problems. When I am having severe constipation, I take enemas every other day until my C is resolved. After 40 years of IBS, I don't think that the enemas have hurt me at all. It is sure better than being bloated and uncomfortable. I don't react to laxatives very well. I am not underweight and don't have an eating disorder.


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

i suppose if you think about it they say drinking plenty of water helps soften stools but if you think about it! all that would in theory do is soften from the top down but we really need pooh softened from the bottom up aint that why we use suppositries to get things moving from the bottom to let the softer stuff pass down through the colon i only wish id had the guts to try it a long time ago the years this has left me feeling physically mentally and emotionally drained the latter two are the improvements ive noticed the most


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

All drinking a lot of water does for me is to make me tinkle more.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Amen to that Nerfmom. That's all water makes me do, which isn't good, especially when I'm working, and I don't work in an office. For me, trying to wrap my head around the idea of sticking something in my rear and putting water in me, just can't do it. I'd freak if they ever told me that's what I had to do. They'd have to give me some serious traqualizers. Doing it everyday would drive me over the edge.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

lol Auburn







Aka


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Home enema does help:Here one recipe for newbie and C-ers:Use warm water about 37-39 Celcius.Use a empty fleet enema bottle and enema yourself with how many times you want.You can start with 2 bottle in a row.You can use more for better cleansing.So far i'm experiencing...2 fleet bottles is very smooth.


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

I, too, have used enemas in the past with some regularity, but unfortunately for me, they stopped working. I had a very bad episode of C in April and I gave myself 2 enemas in 2 days with no results! That was very frustrating and scary!!


----------



## 16367 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Geemel and everyone,I'm reading these and thinking ... "Wow, I'm really not alone. I don't know what I would do without an enema. My body can get the food till "now I'm guessing here" to the last foot before the end of my colon... after that It's clogged by a sticky substance. With enema's it washes it out but in 24hrs it's back. Enema's can make me feel wore out some, but with out them that toxic pooh is makeing me weak and sluggish. Enema's make me feel as anyone would after a normal bowel momvement.For me .. this all started in January, after a surgery (I'm guessing)Thanks for posting about this Geemel and your in my thoughts! Good Luck!Tami aka peach


----------



## 22177 (Jun 26, 2006)

wow! i am so excited for you. I know when i discovered enemas a year ago, i was the happiest person alive. There is nothing that i have experienced worse than being baloted. I have been asked four times if i was pregnant... try explaining in this day and age that it is just baloting. I am now facing the fact of my body getting use to the enemas. As of two months ago, i started noticing that my enemas werent giving me the results they use to. I go to doc. at childrens memorial in Chicago, IL. and my doc. said that the longer you do enemas, the lazier your colon will get. It takes all of the good nutrients out of your body and dries everything up inside ( hence weight loss.) I am a college girl...and i am not trying to lose weight, but rather gain it. Please do not just abuse these wonderful mirical workers to lose weight. It is because of people like that, that i get accused of wanting to use the enemas to lose weight. As of today,I am sad to report that they no longer are working at all. So enjoy your enemas while they are still working.


----------



## 18872 (Jul 1, 2006)

Enemas are actually very dangerous in long term use. They wash out the mucus that you have lining your colon and it can cause little wounds on your intestines. The mucus is bacteria which can be restored but it takes a while. Enemas should not, in my opinion be used very often. I use the Walgreens brand once in a while when i have been drinking a lot of coffee and my stool is hard. I have never tried the home remedy one with hot water but I did go to a specialist who layed me down on a bed with a tube up my pooper and poured hot and cold water into my colon and then we watched through this clear vacuum like thing what comes out. This my doctor told me was a horrible idea. The specialist was not licensed either. I think going the upper way down is better than upp and down.


----------



## 16367 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Before last October* ( I am 35yrs old) I had an enema once in my life.My bowels were messed up after antibiodics, Birthcontrols in large numbers, and a high amoungs of lost blood. My immune system was shot and my "dr's were pumping me with antibiodics. So for me, I have had all my good flora destroyed and the bad has colonized in my bowels. This has made my lining sticky. *I even had a colonoscopy,* and he said my colon looked healthy.. but because I fleet cleaned myself out before the procedger.. he didn't see those are's with the problem.. It was washed away. But because it is imbedded in my bowels.. it came back.*Sadly...* my Gi thinks it's all in my head... and I have to use enemas to wet down the last part of my bowels to the stool can come out. If I dont... I get impacted. Taking something from the mouth...







doesn't work good enough to get the stool out.*My new life...* until this situation can be reversed is to use enema's. _







sniff sniff* ~ holds up another tissue._peach


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I've been traumatized in the past by some other events that make doing anything back there an agonizing experience. I'm working on getting "fixed" so I never have to experience the agony of childbirth (which doesn't even seeem to be as bad as the agony of child rearing). I would defintitely freak out if I had to have one before having a parasite come out of me. I've heard some bad things about enemas, especially your body adjusting to having to have them, then having them not work. There's just too much at stake to try anything like that. Hey though, if they work for some, more power to you.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, peach, i find I'm doing more enemas too--warm water in a fleets bottle--when the "by mouth" things don't work. and i wish I didn't have to, but I'm so sick of feeling miserable--almost 40 yrs of it. to paraphrase something spasman said earlier: "whatever works" or i think what spasman actually said in part was: "you do what you need to get the stuff moving"


----------



## 16367 (Jun 8, 2006)

Well to be honest with you, before... .....I always thought someone who bought enemas for all the time use were people that wanted to "lose weight".







WOW.. my eyes opened up quickly when I started looking 4 months pregnant with a gut and bowel full of food. My husband says, You want me to run to the store and get you an enema?







I said Oh GOD NO... there terrible. ( I remember my mom giving me one when I was 8 yrs old and it was a bad experience... ) so anyways.. 4 days later.. I hadn't gone to the bathroom in over a week. I had lunch, and then I started to vomit. The food that was coming up, hadn't even had been touched by any bile. I was freaking out. It look as if it was still on the plate. So I called my dr. She told me to come in. She did that tapping on your front to see if I was "impacted" and she was saying... oh my dear.. you poor thing. "







I learned alot.. I was weak, felt ill, and she told me to do what ever helps clean this out and to make me feel better. I said okay.. So I used some enemas... and some minieral oil - then I included stool softern. By that night.. I was starting to move things and was feeling 80% better. NEver.. again.. will I let my body wait that long. I was weak, laying in bed, waiting to die.







My girls were sad cause I wasn't in the mood to talk, or be involved in their lives.. and my husband could only baby me.







So from January of this year on... I decided.. I need to LIVE FOR NOW. If a dr is unable to help me at this point, .. I have got to find a way to do it.







I can't wait around for a miracle. I'm in college for medical and I ask my professors every question about my health. They answer me the best and gives me some insite on what I can do and maybe something that might not work. I do not want to hurt my body so I try new t hings slowly.







So reading the posts here at the site, I believe that most here are just doing what they feel has to be done to feel normal~ a normal they know.







Yes, some do depend on some things and it can get out of control... but.. I think for the most part, we are here talking about this because.. for us it's sadly all we know.







oops I rambled again. But know this.....................I do appreciate the posts here. Thank you all!! peach~


----------



## 19048 (Jan 10, 2006)

interesting input on enemas. When I could not longer "go" on my own I turned to enemas and found this web site. There are many misconceptions about enemas. I don't know what the "truth" is but I do know that doing a daily enema has helped me live a more normal life. If you go to this site it will tell you about replacing the lost good bacteria. Hope this helps, it has made a world of difference to me.http://www.optimalhealthnetwork.com/pilot.asp?pg=default


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Yes, I am so glad to have discovered home enema use when necessary and for restoring health! (not Fleets) I had also visited this site when I was trying to learn more about enemas for cleansing and improving C. It is a good site.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

trailrunner--thanks so much for posting the limk to the optimal health website. reading the different topics and some of the forums has been a tremendous help to me--very informative and also very reassuring (which I really needed).


----------

